# Happy 3rd Birthday Tessa! Pic heavy



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

It's hard to belive my beautiful girl is 3! 

this is the day she came home










how she earned the name Budda Belly!









i can't control these ears!








say what??









when she was one...









the day after elbow & shoulder surgery..









these darn hobble aren't going to slow me down...









happy halloween mom!









out for a track..









I love my ball

















a few weeks ago









and I just love these eyes!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

beautiful Ms. Tessa! And here's







to many many more years to come!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweetie! Love those eyes.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

beautiful Tessa!!! Hope you have a great day of celebration!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tessa!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

<thud> SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!! (and the fact she resembles Gracie so doesn't hurt














)








beautiful girl!!!!

We need more Tessa pictures!!!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I will pass along to Tessa your birthday greetings...

Jen - it must be the ancestory! They do resemble each other...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

She's beautiful!
Happy Birthday Tessa!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. Happy Birthday!!!

What a gorgous girl!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------

